# Descaling the DTP



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got out the bag of items which came with my DTP so that I could do a descale.

What are the tablets on the left of the attached photo? It says on the label 'insert one tablet in the special opening'

Once the Sage provided stuff is used up can I use Puly cleaner as I have a box left from when I had the Gaggia.









Richard


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Those tablets are for cleaning the group head. Add the rubber disk to your single pressurised basket, chuck a tablet in and then follow the instructions. I think you run it in 20 second bursts.

Descaling wise I've just started using the puly sachets. Seem to work ok.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks Joey, I have Puly Caff for doing all those items.

How often do you descale?

Richard


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

To be honest, I hadn't done a full descale for about a year (naughty boy) I'd maybe say do one at 3 month intervals when you change the water filters. Should be about right.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

If I'musing bottled water do I need the filter.

Richard


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I use a barista express but assume that the rubber disk is the same. I feel it needs to be used with tablets place in the depression in the middle. That blocks the hole for a while allowing more pressure to build. One thing I can tell you is that Puly 2.5g tablets are larger than Sage's. Chemically they are probably identical. That might not be the case on the descaler. Sage stick some sulphamic acid in. Others might not. It's supposed to be a way more efficient descaler than the other acids that are usually used even said to be a suitable replacement for hydrochloric acid. It shouldn't be used on some machines. Think it depends on the materials the water is stored in / passes through in the case of thermoblock machines.

Filters pass but we have a hot water dispenser and many people return them due to an odd taste even when filled through a pour through filter. There is a theory kicking about that the taste is due to chlorine and the plastic container. I can't see it as the pour through should remove that. The plastic they use for the tank looks to be the same as Sage use so the cause could well be something else. Joey gets his filters cheaper from some where else but I can't remember the details.

John

-


----------

